# الطباعة ثلاثية الابعاد



## كرم الحمداني (30 يوليو 2011)

اخواني اخواتي اعضاء المنتدى الرائع 
استوقفني موضوع الطباعة ثلاثية الابعاد فتعلمت الشيئ البسيط عن هذا الموضوع واردت ان افيدكم به 

ما هي الطابعة؟

الطابعة هي جهاز خارجي يوصل بالحاسب الآلي، ليمكننا من الحصول على نسخة ملموسة فيزيائيا من البيانات الموجودة إلكترونيا في الحاسب.

و تختلف صيغة النسخة الفيزيائية حيث أنها من الممكن أن تكون على ورق أو على شكل مجسمات –و هذا هو محور موضوعنا.



تاريخ الطابعات:

ظهرت أول طابعة للحاسوب في القرن التاسع عشر بواسطة العالم تشارلز بابج المسمى بـأبو الحاسبات، حيث أوجد أول طابعة لحاسوبه الأول Difference Engine دفرنس انجن.



الطابعات ثلاثية الأبعاد:

هي طابعات تقوم بتركيب مجسمات ملموسة ثلاثية أبعاد من مجسمات مصممة في الحاسوب بواسطة برامج تصميم مخصصة، أو مجسمات مخزّنة في الحاسوب بواسطة ماسح ضوئي مخصص للأجسام.



آلية عملها:

لا تقوم الطابعات ثلاثية الأبعاد بقص أو نحت الأجسام، بل تقوم بتقسيمها إلى طبقات صغيرة جدا -5 مل- ثم تقوم بطباعتها طبقة تلو الأخرى و هذا يجعلها أكثر سرعة و دقة.



تاريخ طباعة الأجسام الثلاثية:

ظهرت أول طابعة في عام 1987 بواسطة 3D System حيث قام تشارلز هول بتطويرها و تم بيع أول طابعة تجارية في عام 1988 تحت مسمى SLA-1 اس ال إي-1 ثري دي سيستمز

بعد ذلك بسنوات قليلة، ظهرت عدة تقنيات مشابهة, و في عام 1993 قام معهد MIT بوضع تقنيات في صناعة هذه الطابعات و قد حصلت Z Corporation زد كوربريشن في عام 1995 على رخصة لاستخدام تقنياتها و قدّمت أول طابعة لها.

و ما زالت Z Corporation تقوم بتطوير عدة طابعات حتى الآن.



أنواع الطابعات:

يوجد عدة أنواع من الطابعات الثلاثية الأبعاد، وتختلف هذه الأنواع عن بعضها البعض من حيث المادة المكونة للمجسم ,فمنها ما يستخدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو البلاستيك الحراري أو المبلمرات .وتختلف أيضا من ناحية دقة وجودة المجسم,كما أن بعض الأنواع تنتج مجسمات ملونة.



خصائص الطباعة الثلاثية الأبعاد:

تمتاز الطابعة ثلاثية الأبعاد بعدة مزايا، لعل من أهمها صغر حجمها، وقلة تكلفتها، وسهولة استخدامها، وسرعة صنعها للمجسمات، مقارنة بالتقنيات المشابهة لها. و بالتأكيد فإن لظهور هذه الطابعة تأثيرا إيجابيا على مسيرة التعليم من حيث إيصال المعلومات بالشكل الدقيق إلى المتعلم. و قد اختصرت طرقا كثيرة في التصميم المبدئي للمشاريع الهندسية.

و كغيرها من التقنيات لابد من وجود عيوب لها فمثلا حتى الآن لا يمكن توفيرها للاستخدام الشخصي حيث أن سعرها مازال مرتفع نسبيا, كما أن كبر حجمها يعيق وجودها في المنازل و المكاتب الصغيرة.



وفي الختام :

بعد ظهور هذه التقنية ظهرت بغض المواقع التي تتيح إمكانية الحصول على المجسم دون الحاجة إلى امتلاك طابعة فمثلا من خلال هذا الموقع (شيب ويز)

http://www.shapeways.com/ 

يمكنك تصميم مجمسك الخاص وإرسال طلب طباعة وشحن ,ومن ثم يتم إرساله ووصوله خلال 10أيام.

منقول للفائدة


----------



## mappa (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## خالد الاقرع (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز 
شكرا على طرحك للموضوع
واحببت ان اضيف ان يوجد علم اسمه علم النانو 
وهو مكون من جزيئات صغيرة جدا جدا
وهذه الطابعة يدخل بها النانو

انظرو الى هذه الطابعة ثلاث ابعاد خطير جدا
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqQFuWuj5EA ​


----------



## بلال زبيب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

لسلام عليكم
حياك الله 
والى مذيد من العطاء
والفائده للجميع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ُEng.khaled (22 يناير 2012)

اخ كرم جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيده


----------

